# Latitude D630 and X11



## seanacais (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm having some strange behavior while installing FreeBSD 9.0 on a Latitude D630 with an Nvidia Quadro NVS 135M.

This is a fresh install.  After bringing up the base system, I run portsnap and build the xorg port.

I then attempt to start X and the behavior is very strange.

1) The video modes do not seem to be recognized.  All that is seen on the laptop display is a large block in the center (about 1/40th of the total screen) with the rest of the screen remaining black.

2) There appears to be no keyboard or mouse response.  None of Ctrl-Alt-Bksp or Ctrl-Alt-F<n>, or Ctrl-Alt-Del get any response.  Neither the touchpad or pointer stick appear to have any response either.  The only way to get out of this mode is to hold the power button down for 5 seconds and force a hard reboot.

3) If I let the laptop go into sleep mode, both the pointer stick and touch pad will wake the laptop up AND will then move the block around on the screen (which makes me think the block is supposed to be the pointer).

I've worked with the modes line on the xorg.conf but cannot get any type of change to be seen.

The X.0.log file appears to be recognizing the video card correctly as well as recognizing the flat panel on the laptop (which is 1440x900).

At a loss.  I'm attaching my dmesg output, xorg.conf file and Xorg.0.log file.  Any help is appreciated in getting this running.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## SirDice (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm not a 100% sure the Quadro cards are supported but try x11/nvidia-driver.

As for mouse/keyboard not working in X: [thread=4224]Configuring X - read before you ask questions![/thread]


----------



## kusanagiyang (Oct 3, 2016)

Zombie alert!!
this is how i got my X to work on my D630
1.    Don't run Xorg -configure
2.    If you already followed the handbook and created an xorg.conf make sure to remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf or /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf before proceeding: rm -f /etc/X11/xorg.conf /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf
3.    Install x11/nvidia-driver: pkg install x11/nvidia-driver
4.    For some older cards you need to use _x11/nvidia-driver-340_ or x11/nvidia-driver-304 instead. Consult NVIDIA's download page to see which driver version you need. Note that there is no need (and it's even counterproductive) to download the driver from that page.
5.    Use kldload nvidia, kldload linux to check if two are installed. Then, add nvidia_load="YES", linux_load=”yes” to/boot/loader.conf
6.    Load these two modules (or just reboot)
7.    mkdir -p /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
8.    ee /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-nvidia.conf, add
Section "Device"
        Identifier "NVIDIA Card"
        VendorName "NVIDIA Corporation"
        Driver "nvidia"
    EndSection
hope it help!
(seriously, sorry about necromancing thing)


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 3, 2016)

As seen in Thread 52311. 

Is x11/nvidia-driver-340 the driver that works with the Quadro NVS 135M or did you have to use another one?


----------



## kusanagiyang (Oct 4, 2016)

tobik said:


> As seen in Thread 52311.
> 
> Is x11/nvidia-driver-340 the driver that works with the Quadro NVS 135M or did you have to use another one?



this is the only working driver for 135M ...  it took me a while to figure this out; if x11/nvidia-driver or x11/nvidia-driver-304 is used, you will need to use "vesa" .


----------



## kusanagiyang (Oct 4, 2016)

updates...
i upgraded D630's memory from 2GB to 4GB just a few days ago.  Now X shows "failed to set mtrr: Invalid argument" ...  I have no slightest clue on how a system memory change would produce such an error 

when i changed the physical memory to 3GB, the old configuration worked.  my hunch is the nvidia-driver-340's bad...


----------

